# filter recommendation



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

I need another filter to complement my Eheim 4+ 600 on my 75 gallon mbuna tank. Don't want to use an HOB because I'm trying to keep it as quiet as possible. Eheim gets about 4x/hour and I'm looking for a total turnover of about 10x/hour. Wondering if I should just go with another Eheim or maybe a Fluval would complement my current set up better. Suggestions?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

i've standardized on one filter brand/model. This makes it easier to stock replacement parts and consumables, as I only need to keep stuff for one thing. I'd think about a second eheim in your case. With canisters, they can also be set up differently in terms of media if that is appealing.


----------

